# جديد:لتغير رقم جوالك عند الاتصال وعند إرسال الرسائل(الجيل الثالث و مافوق)



## الآنسة هيفاء (20 يوليو 2011)

*smsxtender
*
*لتغير رقم جوالك عند الاتصال** وعند إرسال الرسائل*







*نبذة عن البرنامج
*​ *
برنامج smsxtender الذي يجعلك تستطيع الاتصال وارسال *​ *المسجات برقم مختلف عن رقم هاتفك او بأي اسم تريد.
برنامج مثير بدون شك جربه ولن تندم . 
البرنامج قنبله بمعنى الكلمه مع العلم البرنامج معروض لبيع على*​ * موقع امازون وتستطيع ان تتأكد من ذلك عن طريق عمل سيرتش*​ * على موقع امازون ولكن نحن اليوم نحضره لكم مجانا
*




*اسم البرنامج*​ *smsxtender

*​ *توافق البرنامج
*​ *الجيل الثالث و ما فوق

*



​ ​







*حمل من هنا البرنامج*







أتمنى أن ينال إعجاب الجميع











​


----------



## Eng'r.Firas (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكورة آنسة هيفاء...


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (28 يوليو 2011)

الرابط اخيتي لا يعمل


----------



## الآنسة هيفاء (29 أغسطس 2011)

*Thank you*











​


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------

